# 'Ik schrik mij een hoedje'



## ThomasK

Weet u waar de uitdrukking vandaan komt ? Trouwens: waarom schrikken wij ons iets als 'een hoedje', 'een aap'?



*Ik heb dit bericht gekopieerd naar EHL, waar we verder de oorsprong van deze uitdrukking kunnen bespreken. Dat is tenslotte een van de bedoelingen van het EHL-forum. Ik stel voor dat we ons in de discussie in dit forum verder concentreren op alternatieve uitdrukkingen.
Het is misschien niet de meest elegante oplossing, maar hierdoor kunnen we wél de interessante berichten (en alternatieven) in deze thread behouden.

Frank,
Moderator*


----------



## Grytolle

Terwijl anderen zich een ongeluk ofzo schrikken? (of moest "wij" als "we" gelezen worden?)


----------



## ThomasK

Euh ? Maakt 'we'/'Wij' hier verschil uit ? 

Maar inderdaad: we schrikken ons van alles, maar waarom vooral hoedjes, of 'een hoedje' ? Volksetymologie of zo ?


----------



## Lopes

Vooral een hoedje? 
Ik schrik me eigenlijk meestal de t***s/t****g/dood. "Ik schrik me een hoedje" vind ik erg ouderwets klinken. 

Geen idee waar het vandaan komt verder. 

Oh, en we/wij lijkt me hier hetzelfde, aangezien "anderen", zoals anderstaligen, zich geen hoedjes zullen schrikken


----------



## MaxJ

Je een aap schrikken? Daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord, wel van "ik schrik mij het apelazarus". Of "ik schrik me de pleuris".


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, misschien wat soft, dat "hoedje", maar hier, in Vlaanderen, blijkbaar nog courant (merk ik op google). Het lijkt erop dat Nederland het meer moet hebben van dysfemismen.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Lopes said:


> Vooral een hoedje?
> Ik schrik me eigenlijk meestal de t***s/t****g/dood. "Ik schrik me een hoedje" vind ik erg ouderwets klinken.



Wat bedoel je met "t***s" en "t****g" (tering?).

Groetjes,

Frank

*PS: De algemene WR-politiek is dat scheldwoorden en dergelijke behandeld worden als 'gewone' woorden, wat het tenslotte ook zijn. 
We maken ons pas behoorlijk zorgen wanneer scheldwoorden in tirades gebezigd worden of gebruikt worden om iemand de mantel uit te vegen.  Dat accepteren we absoluut niet.

Maar in jouw bericht is het volledig functioneel. Je kan zulke functioneel gebruikte scheldwoorden markeren met een waarschuwings-, hoewel dit natuurlijk enorm de aandacht trekt en bijna smeekt om gelezen te worden .

Frank
Moderator
*


----------



## MaxJ

t***s lijkt mij tyfus en t****g tering


----------



## Lopes

Tyfus en tering inderdaad


----------

